# Corner armoire?



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

My sister has commissioned me to make a corner storage cabinet.
She wants the top section to house a small flat screen TV and the bottom section with drawer type storage. The unit face should have an appearance resembling a traditional armoire.

What I am struggling with is the bottom storage section. 
Wedge shaped drawers would be difficult to build, hard to track and stabilize and really don’t seem practical. Short of shelving and a faux drawer front panel, I’m having issues coming up with a design idea that is in keeping with the above requirements.

Any thoughts?

This is the armoire she wants copied.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Narrower drawers ... with some either wasted space.... or narrower drawers with small doors on the sides?


----------



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

Are you wanting corner drawers? They're fairly popular nowadays and not at all difficult to install.

Check with Blum.


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

A lazy Susan, armoire style? Maybe with dividers and a front lip to hold contents?

Or, thinking outside the box, remove the wall causing the corner? just kidding.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts folks.
I've forwarded the suggestions to L'il sis, including busting out the wall :laughing: 

Her hubby is a carpenter and if he thinks he's getting out of this scott free, he's got another thing comin' :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If I'm understanding your words "corner cabinet" and "wedged shaped drawers", you are talking of a triangular cabinet. If that is the case, yes, you could make wedge shaped drawers and use a bottom mount center slide, or a pair of them say six inches apart. Or you could do the same with bottom mount wood slides. Using a bottom mount, you will have a fairly long section of slide to guide the drawer. Since the triangle of the drawers doesn't have to be a perfect spacing from the cabinet sides, only the drawer front has to line up with anything.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Cabinetman,
You assume correctly. That is exactly the intent.
Haven't heard from her in a couple of days, I'm sure she's busy with Thanksgiving plans.

One question that would have to be asked is what she is going to store in the drawers. Could be anything from bed sheets to lead ingots, knowing her. The answer to that will dictate 1 or 2 slides.

I've always used dovetails for drawer joinery in the past. Tunnel vision is causing me some grief about how I would pull that off on a triangular drawer. Maybe a finger joint would be better suited?

Does represent a challenge though. Don't know if it is enough to motivate me today. While my curiosity is piqued, I don't know if I could bring myself to clean up the shop AGAIN before company comes.
There's always Friday! :laughing:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Just a thought... instead of a drawer per say, how about a pivot on one side like a door. The whole drawer would swing open rather than pull out.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Corndog wouldn't the drawer have to be way undersized to the carcass to prevent hitting the side opposite the hinge side as it tried to swing out?

I guess you could sort of semi-circle the shape on one side or something.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

If one side was radiused it would not reduce the usable size of the drawer that much. I think I've seen this before is some magazine at some time in some other....well...you get the picture.:laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Kinda what I meant by the semi circle. Radius is a better description. I like your idea.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I think it would look a little better than a "pizza wedge" comin' out of a rectangular hole. You could use knife hinges too.
Listen to me....:laughing: ...a guy that can't build furniture to save his life givin' advice....:laughing:


----------



## Denny J (Nov 16, 2007)

What are the dimensions going to be and do you have any drawings? That would help so we could see what options would fit.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

_`m probably too late! But the cabinet can be built to fit in the corner. The cabinet seems to be 40 to 42" wide. You need to know how far out from the corner she will let you go. The side panels need to return 4 to 8" at 45 degrees to the wall. Start with a pencil line on a mock-up...in your shop showing the perimeter. The more return you have... the better the drawers will opperate. Use full extension tracks. Probably 10 or 12". Rick_


----------

